# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Thắc mắc về giá của IC bán ở Việt Nam so với Mouser và Digikey

## manipul

Chào các bác, trước giờ em toàn mua IC ở Việt Nam nên chẳng rõ xuất xứ và chất lượng ra sao, chỉ biết chọn mua những con đắt nhất, thông số tốt nhất của dòng linh kiện đó theo tiêu chí tiền nào của đó cho nó yên tâm. Các nơi em hay mua linh kiện là TME hay Thegioiic. 
Chả là em vừa ráp xong cái BOB dành riêng cho con máy CNC của em thì thấy cần phải nắm rõ về chất lượng và xuất xứ IC, kể cả điện trở và tụ.
Board BOB của em:



Em lên trang Mouser và Digikey chuyên bán linh kiện sỉ và lẻ, tìm cùng tên, cùng thông số với IC đang có bán ở VN, và thấy là giá của nó gấp 3-4 lần so với các trang VN. 
Nếu nói ở VN rẻ là do mua số lượng lớn thì cũng chưa hợp lí lắm vì không thể chênh lệch nhiều vậy. Mong mọi người giải đáp giúp em.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các bác, trước giờ em toàn mua IC ở Việt Nam nên chẳng rõ xuất xứ và chất lượng ra sao, chỉ biết chọn mua những con đắt nhất, thông số tốt nhất của dòng linh kiện đó theo tiêu chí tiền nào của đó cho nó yên tâm. Các nơi em hay mua linh kiện là TME hay Thegioiic. 
> Chả là em vừa ráp xong cái BOB dành riêng cho con máy CNC của em thì thấy cần phải nắm rõ về chất lượng và xuất xứ IC, kể cả điện trở và tụ.
> Board BOB của em:
> 
> 
> 
> Em lên trang Mouser và Digikey chuyên bán linh kiện sỉ và lẻ, tìm cùng tên, cùng thông số với IC đang có bán ở VN, và thấy là giá của nó gấp 3-4 lần so với các trang VN. 
> Nếu nói ở VN rẻ là do mua số lượng lớn thì cũng chưa hợp lí lắm vì không thể chênh lệch nhiều vậy. Mong mọi người giải đáp giúp em.


lương nhân viên tiếp tân 25usd 1giờ, mấy thằng mẽo khi bị thắc mắc về giá thường trả lời như vậy ợ
giá VN, china sẽ mắc hơn giá 10k /pcs 1 chút. đó là sự sung sướng ấy ợ


một số IC china clone được, nó chui vào tận trong máy bay quân sự usa và máy bay nó vẫn bay ầm ầm

1 việc nữa là bán được giá US thì tội gì mua lk VN/CN ợ, chơi luôn LK giá us  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Giá thì em có thấy chênh lệch nhiều thật nhưng không hiểu tại sao. Còn chất lượng thì IC ở thị trường VN hiện tại em cũng đã từng gặp vài vấn đề kiểu như board của mình cứ chạy được vài phút là treo luôn, debug mấy ngày liền không được. Thay con MCU khác thì OK không vấn đề gì, thế có khổ không, nhất là trong giai đoạn phát triển sản phẩm. Hay như có cái OLED bé tí mà mãi không chịu hiển thị, thay con MCU khác thì lại OK, thế mới hay  :Wink: 

Trong khi đó làm trên các kit chính hãng thì hầu như không gặp các vấn đề trên, ngoại trừ lỗi của mình.

----------


## nhatson

> Giá thì em có thấy chênh lệch nhiều thật nhưng không hiểu tại sao. Còn chất lượng thì IC ở thị trường VN hiện tại em cũng đã từng gặp vài vấn đề kiểu như board của mình cứ chạy được vài phút là treo luôn, debug mấy ngày liền không được. Thay con MCU khác thì OK không vấn đề gì, thế có khổ không, nhất là trong giai đoạn phát triển sản phẩm. Hay như có cái OLED bé tí mà mãi không chịu hiển thị, thay con MCU khác thì lại OK, thế mới hay 
> 
> Trong khi đó làm trên các kit chính hãng thì hầu như không gặp các vấn đề trên, ngoại trừ lỗi của mình.


em dùng trên 10k mcu chưa bị gì bao giờ, 1 lí do ic vn hay bị là... người ta cất link kiện trong tủ chống ẩm, chống tính điện, VN thì vứt lung tung, sau vài tháng nóng ẩm chân em nó lên ten hàn ko ngấu, ko dùng flux thì ko ngấu, hàn xong ko clean thật sạch sẽ chập chờn

----------

Gamo, itanium7000

----------


## Gamo

> Chào các bác, trước giờ em toàn mua IC ở Việt Nam nên chẳng rõ xuất xứ và chất lượng ra sao, chỉ biết chọn mua những con đắt nhất, thông số tốt nhất của dòng linh kiện đó theo tiêu chí tiền nào của đó cho nó yên tâm. Các nơi em hay mua linh kiện là TME hay Thegioiic. 
> Chả là em vừa ráp xong cái BOB dành riêng cho con máy CNC của em thì thấy cần phải nắm rõ về chất lượng và xuất xứ IC, kể cả điện trở và tụ.
> Board BOB của em:
> 
> 
> 
> Em lên trang Mouser và Digikey chuyên bán linh kiện sỉ và lẻ, tìm cùng tên, cùng thông số với IC đang có bán ở VN, và thấy là giá của nó gấp 3-4 lần so với các trang VN. 
> Nếu nói ở VN rẻ là do mua số lượng lớn thì cũng chưa hợp lí lắm vì không thể chênh lệch nhiều vậy. Mong mọi người giải đáp giúp em.


Em thấy giá bán trực tiếp từ hãng đôi khi rẻ hơn mua tại Digikey & China đó bác

----------


## manipul

> Em thấy giá bán trực tiếp từ hãng đôi khi rẻ hơn mua tại Digikey & China đó bác


Nghe lời bác vào so sánh thử với hãng, thấy giá cũng gấp 3 lần so với VN nếu mua với số lượng 1000 con trở lên, tóm lại VN vẫn quá rẻ, hoang mang quá.

----------


## nhatson

> Nghe lời bác vào so sánh thử với hãng, thấy giá cũng gấp 3 lần so với VN nếu mua với số lượng 1000 con trở lên, vậy tóm lại của VN rẻ là do đâu.


so giá vs 10.000 đi bác
có 2 lí do là nhà nhập khẩu china nhập vào số lượng lớn rẻ> bán rẻ
1 loại khác là china có thể sản xuất được > rẻ

----------


## Gamo

Loại 3 là fake nữa  :Wink: 

Đố các cụ, con nào là thật?

----------


## manipul

Thì phải trên 1000 con mới có giá đó mà bác, 10.000 con thì cũng chỉ giảm cho vài % nữa thôi.

----------


## manipul

[QUOTE=Gamo;143661]Loại 3 là fake nữa  :Wink: 

Đố các cụ, con nào là thật?


Làm sao mà phân biệt nổi, con bên phải giống hàng luộc từ máy ra.

----------


## hanasimitai

[QUOTE=manipul;143663]


> Loại 3 là fake nữa 
> 
> Đố các cụ, con nào là thật?
> 
> 
> Làm sao mà phân biệt nổi, con bên phải giống hàng luộc từ máy ra.


Con bên trái là thật.
IC ở VN nhiều hàng fake nên rẻ.

----------


## ntd1081

IC bán ở VN đa phần nhập bên Trung Quốc,  chủ yếu là hàng nhái, không chính hãng nên chất lượng hên xui, đặc biệt là các ic đắt tiền.

----------


## ducduy9104

Ở VN tiền nào chưa chắc của đó, có điều kiện cứ ship từ nơi có uy tín khỏi phải lo nghĩ

----------

manipul

----------


## nhatson

[QUOTE=hanasimitai;143667]


> Con bên trái là thật.
> IC ở VN nhiều hàng fake nên rẻ.


con bên phải là thật, hàng rã máy hàn lại chân

con bên trái thì hên xui lém

----------


## duyvinh101

Với công nghệ bây giờ thì khó phân biệt hàng thật hàng nhái lắm ạ. Cứ dùng thôi bác

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chất lượng hàng giả & hàng thật cũng khác nhau chứ bác. Đương nhiên trong trường hợp bình thường thì chẳng có vấn đề gì. Nếu giá hàng thật & hàng có thể bị giả gần giống nhau thì xài hàng thật an tâm hơn chứ.

Mà em tò mò tí, thế bác đánh giá con FET trong hình con nào là thật, con nào là giả?

----------

manipul

----------


## ducduy9104

[QUOTE=manipul;143663]


> Loại 3 là fake nữa 
> 
> Đố các cụ, con nào là thật?
> 
> 
> Làm sao mà phân biệt nổi, con bên phải giống hàng luộc từ máy ra.


Nhìn con bên phải là thấy ngay cái thần thái của hàng tháo máy, đi ngang là bẻ ... bẻ ... bẻ  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, các cụ tinh mắt quá...

Cái lão post hình này: con bên trái lão ấy mua giá $6/5 con (free shipping) từ eBay. Còn con bên phải là hàng mới từ Vishay Semiconductors.

Em check giá thì thấy Digikey bán lẻ chỉ có $1.07/con ($0.46 mua sỉ), tính ra cũng ngang giá eBay, phải tội tiền handling & shipping của nó em nhớ là hơn $30  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

Con bên trái theo em thì 50% là hàng fake. Con bên phải nhìn giống seri cũ của hãng hơn. Nhưng không biết đời nào mà không có cả logo nên nếu đưa em thì em cho fake luôn.
Chả hiểu sao mấy loại đơn giản này, hàng thật thường xấu hơn hàng TQ fake, tq giờ họ in code, date rất đẹp, hàng fake cấp 1 nhìn rất khó phân biệt với hàng thật. Sò ốc muốn phân biệt thật giả có đập ra xem cái die là chắc.

Hàng TQ rẻ tiền là do họ dùng các dàn máy cũ, tư bản họ thải ra TQ nhặt về làm tiếp (như film chiếu chụp, máy lithography...), nên tùy độ mới còn lại bao nhiêu mà chất lượng ic nó ra bấy nhiêu. Thế nên mới có hàng loại 1, 2, 3,...xyz luôn, các bác mua nhiều chút ra tiệm hỏi họ cho giá loại 1, 2, 3...luôn.

MCU hồi em xài của TQ, nếu chạy bình thường thì vẫn ok, nhưng nếu nguồn điện không chuẩn, khai thác gần khu vực tới hạn (như MCU dòng 89, AT 90, Tiny chạy max 24mhz luôn) thì xác suất lỗi khá cao, còn MCU em nhập từ mouser sing về thì độ ổn định hơn thấy rõ luôn, thậm chí chạy over clock vẫn tốt.

Thanks.

----------

manipul

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, các cụ tinh mắt quá...
> 
> Cái lão post hình này: con bên trái lão ấy mua giá $6/5 con (free shipping) từ eBay. Còn con bên phải là hàng mới từ Vishay Semiconductors.
> 
> Em check giá thì thấy Digikey bán lẻ chỉ có $1.07/con ($0.46 mua sỉ), tính ra cũng ngang giá eBay, phải tội tiền handling & shipping của nó em nhớ là hơn $30


theo kih nghiệm của em con bên phải là con tháo máy, đám china hàn lại chân, đám lkiện mới ko hiểu sao đổi qua chân bột ko ohải chân bóng, chân bèo hơn đám chân bóng em mua trước đây, nhưng vẫn vậy, ko có vấn đề về sử dụng

bạn của ah mua vishay trực tiếp hay qua trung gian vậy?


mà digikeys hay mouser cũng ko phải nhà bán buôn, mà là nhà cung cấp lk thôi, nếu muốn mua linh kiện chính hãng thì hảy liên hệ với nhà cung cấp chính hãng địa phương, với hợp đồng hứa mua sẽ được giá rất tốt
digikey mouser oder 10k 50k con Fet là... non stock ko hà

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bạn nào đâu, đọc trên mạng đấy mà: http://miscdotgeek.com/genuine-irf510/

Lên Digikey thì đúng là hình con IRF510 giống con bên phải hơn: https://www.digikey.com/product-deta...0PBF-ND/811710
Phải công nhận là hàng thật xấu thiệt

Em mù tịt món này, post lên cho bà con giải trí thôi

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, bạn nào đâu, đọc trên mạng đấy mà: http://miscdotgeek.com/genuine-irf510/
> 
> Lên Digikey thì đúng là hình con IRF510 giống con bên phải hơn: https://www.digikey.com/product-deta...0PBF-ND/811710
> Phải công nhận là hàng thật xấu thiệt
> 
> Em mù tịt món này, post lên cho bà con giải trí thôi


thật ra ko biết nó là đồ thật hay ko nữa , chẳng qua là nó gỡ ra cắt chân, rồi hàn lại. Đồ tháo máy US, JAPAN chắc khả năng đồ hãng là cao
mà hãng cũng si nghĩ là hãng làm bên japan , us , hay nhà máy của hãng ở china hay hãng cũng OEM hết tại china....

----------


## nhatson

> Con bên trái theo em thì 50% là hàng fake. Con bên phải nhìn giống seri cũ của hãng hơn. Nhưng không biết đời nào mà không có cả logo nên nếu đưa em thì em cho fake luôn.
> Chả hiểu sao mấy loại đơn giản này, hàng thật thường xấu hơn hàng TQ fake, tq giờ họ in code, date rất đẹp, hàng fake cấp 1 nhìn rất khó phân biệt với hàng thật. Sò ốc muốn phân biệt thật giả có đập ra xem cái die là chắc.
> 
> Hàng TQ rẻ tiền là do họ dùng các dàn máy cũ, tư bản họ thải ra TQ nhặt về làm tiếp (như film chiếu chụp, máy lithography...), nên tùy độ mới còn lại bao nhiêu mà chất lượng ic nó ra bấy nhiêu. Thế nên mới có hàng loại 1, 2, 3,...xyz luôn, các bác mua nhiều chút ra tiệm hỏi họ cho giá loại 1, 2, 3...luôn.
> 
> MCU hồi em xài của TQ, nếu chạy bình thường thì vẫn ok, nhưng nếu nguồn điện không chuẩn, khai thác gần khu vực tới hạn (như MCU dòng 89, AT 90, Tiny chạy max 24mhz luôn) thì xác suất lỗi khá cao, còn MCU em nhập từ mouser sing về thì độ ổn định hơn thấy rõ luôn, thậm chí chạy over clock vẫn tốt.
> 
> Thanks.


đấy như cụ nói thì theo em hiểu cơ bản china đồ nó vẫn tốt, chỉ tại mènh mua thoai  :Smile: 

mà đừng nói tới nhà cung cấp, kể cả nhà sản xuất cũng..... ko tin được nhé, em ví dụ như dám IRF540N , cái spec là từ những năm 80 90, hãng thay đổi phiến silicon, dây chuyền công nghệ bao lần rồi mà... sheet nó vẫn là bản 198x 199x


trở về vấn đề chủ theard, em thấy nếu lăn tăn thì kiếm nhà pp linh kiện tại VN, họ sẽ cung cấp giá tốt và dúng chất lượng, con ko mua từ china , china em thấy ko lừa chỉ là mỉnh phải dưa ra yêu cầu, good ... hay là hàng nhập khẩu , mới , nguyên bản....

----------


## Ga con

Đúng thế cụ ạ.

Hàng ngoài Nhật tảo hay chợ trời, nếu không phải fake kéo lụa làm vỏ lại, nó mà là IC hãng đã làm thì chắc chắn xài được, do ông China cũng không đủ công sức hay năng lực mà làm fake hết cả system, nếu làm được thế thì nó làm fake làm quái gì.

Do nó dùng lại đồ cũ nên xác suất lỗi nhiều hơn chút, chất lượng kém hơn chút. Ngán nhất trò nó kéo lụa lại hoặc khắc laser lại, cái này thì chính xác là fake. Còn loại như tụ kia vỏ ruột riêng biệt thì e chịu thua ròi.

Thanks.

----------


## nnk

con bên phải khả năng là đồ thiệt, còn con tụ fake kia là hàng fake loài loại 3 gì rồi, fake loại 1 thì có thêm bột đá cho đủ trọng lượng nữa nhe

----------


## nhatson

> con bên phải khả năng là đồ thiệt, còn con tụ fake kia là hàng fake loài loại 3 gì rồi, fake loại 1 thì có thêm bột đá cho đủ trọng lượng nữa nhe


em lại nghỉ nó là cái hình fake nhiu hơn

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng thế cụ ạ.
> 
> Hàng ngoài Nhật tảo hay chợ trời, nếu không phải fake kéo lụa làm vỏ lại, nó mà là IC hãng đã làm thì chắc chắn xài được, do ông China cũng không đủ công sức hay năng lực mà làm fake hết cả system, nếu làm được thế thì nó làm fake làm quái gì.
> 
> Do nó dùng lại đồ cũ nên xác suất lỗi nhiều hơn chút, chất lượng kém hơn chút. Ngán nhất trò nó kéo lụa lại hoặc khắc laser lại, cái này thì chính xác là fake. Còn loại như tụ kia vỏ ruột riêng biệt thì e chịu thua ròi.
> 
> Thanks.


nếu mà nói về mặt sửa chửa, cần thay lk thì hàng retrofit vô tư
còn sx dĩ nhiên là phải kiếm loại lk nào tốt giá hợp lí, em thấy các hãng lk china dạo này ptriển mạnh, chất lượng okies
còn nhữg con LK fake theo kiểu là china sx nhưng kéo mark USA EU toàn là mấy con đời cũ oánh, nhất là mấy con công suất, còn IC chức năng làm sao mà fake?

ví dụ làm sao mà kiếm được con DSP của hãng TI fake laoị chạy được mà chập chờn
còn 1 số con là do china OEM ra thì... hãng cũng là china > digikey hay mouser cũng.... sẽ có những rủi ro

em thấy việc QC lk đầu vào là cần thiết, dĩ nhiên nếu sản phẩm giá cao có thể chấp nhận oder từ digikey và mouser thì quá tốt, còn ko thì cần chung sống với lũ, tăng cường cập nhật thông tin sphẩm từ các nhà sản xuất china

việc điển hình em thấy là mấy con IC nguồn xung, những con dỏm để chạy okies, chỉ là áp ngưởng ko tốt, gần ngưởng là tự xịt khói, trong khi con xịn thì chạy tại ngưởng ko sao cả, nhưng mà đăy lại là những con IC thông thường 
1 ví dụ khác là opto , china giờ có hãng EL, nếu có dkiện thì pc817 fairchild hay toshiba ko thì EL thẳng tiến

----------


## Gamo

Oi, cụ Linh khinh thường người TQ quá nhe. STM32 bị clone rùi đấy

----------


## nhatson

> Oi, cụ Linh khinh thường người TQ quá nhe. STM32 bị clone rùi đấy


clone hay nó OEM hết hạn hd nó ra thương hiệu rieng?

xưa dân us mua náy in laser xeror 20k usd xài khen tâm tắc mấy năm sau ngã ngửa vì xeror mua của canon hết hợp đồng... canon bán có 10k
người ta ra tên đàng hoàng mờ

----------

